# Hong Kong Rugby League Launch Night



## IanMoly (Apr 29, 2015)

Join us on Friday, May 1, at the Pulse Bar in Hong Kong for the Anzac Test and the official launch event of the Hong Kong Rugby League.

For just $350 HKD you can play your part in helping grow the game of Rugby League in the Hong Kong region, whilst enjoying an OPEN BAR and PIZZA.

Be there to get first insight into the upcoming calendar of events planned for season 2015 of the Hong Kong Rugby League, as well as much more!

Event Details:
Hong Kong Rugby League Launch Event
Pulse Bar, 33B Lockhart Road, Wan Chai, Hong Kong
Date: Friday, May 1 2015
Time: 8pm – 11pm
Cost: $350HKD

Follow us on Facebook and Twitter...

See you Friday!


----------

